# HSBC Bank



## fruitcop2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Anyone ever use HSBC bank? Not very convent location of branches, either in the US or Philippines. But appears that if you keep your money in the US branch, it is easy to access it through the Philippine branch.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

No longer keep an account with them but sometime in the past, I did keep funds in HSBC so I could access money in the US and Brisbane when in Au. but where I am in the Philippines there are no HSBC branches so I use Wells Fargo & USAA and have had no trouble with access to funds.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> No longer keep an account with them but sometime in the past, I did keep funds in HSBC so I could access money in the US and Brisbane when in Au. but where I am in the Philippines there are no HSBC branches so I use Wells Fargo & USAA and have had no trouble with access to funds.
> 
> Fred


There's about 7 branches in Manila, one in Cebu and 1 in Davao


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> There's about 7 branches in Manila, one in Cebu and 1 in Davao


That would suit me as I have a HSBC account here in Dubai and will be moving to Davao. I did read somewhere that HSBC in Philippines were commercial banks not for personal use. Anyone know if this is the case.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

They are regular banks.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> There's about 7 branches in Manila, one in Cebu and 1 in Davao


But none in Iloilo.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> But none in Iloilo.
> 
> Fred


The goverment limits the number of branches that a foriegn banks can have so to open one in Iloilo one of the others would need to close.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I used HSBC in Canada, in my city there were only two branches and no ATM’s outside of the ones at the branches.

However, they would refund me my off network charges so I could just use any ATM to get cash with no fees.

Do the ones in the Philippines do the same?


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

I've used HSBC in the past they are ok I guess. Never paid to withdraw money at an ATM (theirs or others) and the service is decent but they just don't pay anything on deposits! I moved the money I had there to Security Bank and am very happy with both the service and time deposit rates they offer...


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

What are the time deposit rates at Security Bank?


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

I did a 12 month deposit at 2.05% 

Nothing to crow about, but it sure beats HSBC and their feeble savings rates...


----------

